# Frig on the Fritz



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

What to do, can it be fixed or what? Basically or frig seems to be dieing. On 12v it barely works, gas it won't go below 9 or 10 degrees C and on 230 it works for a while then seems to shut off completely. It is about 11 years old now. I did check the heating element in that I felt it and it gets hot. Though I only checked it when running on gas.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Have you tried the "take it out and turn it upside down over night trick" it works for some fridges.

If it will work for a short period then itmust still have gas in it.

Andy


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

What is your surround temperature is it very hot?


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

inkey-2008 said:


> Have you tried the "take it out and turn it upside down over night trick" it works for some fridges.
> 
> If it will work for a short period then itmust still have gas in it.
> 
> Andy


Seems like a bit of work, I think I would only try it if there was some real possibility that it would help.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

ramblingon said:


> What is your surround temperature is it very hot?


Temp outside was around 30C. Seems it should work at that temperature.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Removing a fridge sounds hard, it is not.
I do not know your unit so please be patient if I tell something that is different for you.
Turn off the gas!
Turn of swtches that may be associated with the fridge if you can.... battery and mains.
Remove the outside vents (easy)
Disconect the gas feed pipe, it is usually somewhere easy to get at and big enough for a spanner(s).
Disconect electrical cables, mains and 12v.
Inside the Fridge possibly on either side should be a large(ish) screw(s) that may have a cap on. Remove the screws.
Remove the fridge and after emptying it, gently turn it upside down to let any deposits that may be blocking the system, flow away. As there could be more bits settled at the bottom, you do not want them swirling around.
Leave to settle overnight, then put it back, making sure that the gas pipe is gas tight.
What have you to loose? Its not working now!
I have done this myself and it has worked (but not always).
Good luck.
Alan


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

If its not cooling on all three power sources it stands a chance that the cool has rusted inside and is causing a slight blockage.You can change the cooling matrix on certain makes and models just depends what fridge you have.If you can post the make model and production number on here i can have a look to see if a matrix is available.
kev


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

rosalan said:


> Removing a fridge sounds hard, it is not.
> I do not know your unit so please be patient if I tell something that is different for you.
> Turn off the gas!
> Turn of swtches that may be associated with the fridge if you can.... battery and mains.
> ...


Ok but I am not sure what it is that this will accomplish. Are we removing deposits in the refrigerant lines, the heating element, what?


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

kandsservices said:


> If its not cooling on all three power sources it stands a chance that the cool has rusted inside and is causing a slight blockage.You can change the cooling matrix on certain makes and models just depends what fridge you have.If you can post the make model and production number on here i can have a look to see if a matrix is available.
> kev


It is: Electrolux type C 40/110 model no. RM4281M


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Did some more testing today. On gas or 230 volts the little freezer reaches a low temp of 0 deg. C but the main compartment only gets down to around 10 deg. C. This is with the frig. completely empty. So it seems it is working but not getting cold enough. I have also cleaned the grills and the evaporator fins but this did not make a difference.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

jhelm said:


> kandsservices said:
> 
> 
> > If its not cooling on all three power sources it stands a chance that the cool has rusted inside and is causing a slight blockage.You can change the cooling matrix on certain makes and models just depends what fridge you have.If you can post the make model and production number on here i can have a look to see if a matrix is available.
> ...


Ive just checked on one of the suppliers website and your fridge isnt listed sorry.
kev


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

kandsservices said:


> jhelm said:
> 
> 
> > kandsservices said:
> ...


Since it does seem to be cooling, but just not enough, is it possible that the refrigerant is low and can some be added? I don't think this is possible but asking anyway.

Otherwise it is looking like my only alternative is a new one.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Before we left for this holiday it seemed to be working, though a bit erratic. Now the situation is that the freezer gets down to freezing but the rest of it is almost room temperature. So it's been a problem. We have stored some meat in the freezer otherwise we don't keep anything more than a day. Any ideas on what to do would be appreciated. We will be home in a couple of days. Then I need to take some positive action.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi John

The only help I can offer is anecdotal.

The fridge in our new van (18 months old) is far more efficient than the ones we had in caravans and an earlier motorhome. Those practically gave up the ghost when the ambient temperatute was around 30 degrees, as you stated earlier.

We were recently in those sort of temperatures and ours was noticeably more efficient than that of a friend whose fridge is quite a bit older. He commented at the first sip of ice-cold beer from our fridge, after the lukewarm can from his own! :lol: :lol: _(I exaggerate a little, but there was quite a difference.)_

Have they improved significantly in recent years? (Kev of K & S Services will know :wink: ) If so, it may be worth forking out for a new one . . . and it would make the decision a bit easier.

Dave 

Edit - Should have mentioned that all fridges were the same make (and model I think) of Dometic.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Try fitting a 12V computer fan to the top vent. Aim it to suck air out, this will increase airflow and make the fridge work better in warm ambient temperatures.
p.s. I assume you have removed the winter vent covers that restrict air flow? These should only be fitted when the ambient temperature is below 8deg C.



Trevor


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Turning the fridge worked for me! have you ever smelt ammonia? If so it probably on an old fridge means the cooling pipes are rusting through and the coolant is leaking out.

Malcolm


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

emjaiuk said:


> Turning the fridge worked for me! have you ever smelt ammonia? If so it probably on an old fridge means the cooling pipes are rusting through and the coolant is leaking out.
> 
> Malcolm


Although I have to admit that it sounds a bit odd I will try turning it over when I get home. There are no leaking pipes, it all looks to be in pretty good shape, no rust etc. I wonder if they can recharge the refrigerant. Right now we wake up with it warmer than the temp outside and there is a lot of frost in the freezer section. I am quite sure it is not working even up to the standard of 11 years ago when it was made.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Forgot to ask why turning it upside down would change anything.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

kandsservices said:


> jhelm said:
> 
> 
> > kandsservices said:
> ...


Kev can you do a little more research for me. I have determined that the problem on gas must stem from the gas burner unit. As you have said there doesn't seem to be an easy to find source for the model 4281 however, searching on the web I found a repair and parts company in Texas, USA that has parts and diagrams. It appears to me that the models RM4292 and 4290 are exactly the same as far as the guts go as my model. They list the burner for sale, but I'm reluctant to order from the US as customs sometimes gets in the was. I also found and Electrolux site in Italy which I am writing to. Could you check your sources as well for the other models listed. thanks John

By the way my determination of the problem is based upon the fact that the unit works on 230 volts. I measured the temperature at the top of the heating tube using 230 and compared it to the gas temp. While the gas does burn the temperature does not get nearly hot enough. The flame is quite low. I don't really have a way to check the gas pressure but the tubes seem clear everything else works fine. I also eliminated the dual tank hook up and connected one gas bottle without using the two bottle switch just to make sure there wasn't a problem with the connections.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Just a wrap on the frig. issue. I replaced the burner unit and gas jet and now it seems to be working pretty well on gas. Though it is still a bit on the warm side, down to 8C during the day and 4.5C last night.

I am still wondering what temperature others get with their frigs.


----------



## lockkeeper (Jan 28, 2006)

Just a thought, did you clean the flu when you replaced the burner, it could be sooted up if the burner was not burning cleanly 

Don


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Just wondering why you call it a frig is that Italian for a Fridge? What does fritz mean am sure my English is not the same as everyone else's these days! For those that love a fight I am genuinely asking this not critcising!

Greenie.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> Just wondering why you call it a frig is that Italian for a Fridge? What does fritz mean am sure my English is not the same as everyone else's these days! For those that love a fight I am genuinely asking this not critcising!
> 
> Greenie.


Well it's just about me not being the best at spelling, nothing more. I was thinking refrigerator and abbreviated it to frig. I could deny that and say that I was abbreviating the Italian frigorifero, that would seem more intelligent but sorry to say it wouldn't be true.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok John Ta! :lol: 

I was hoping you would say the Italian then I could trill just one corneto ok ok am going ....!


Greenie


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

By the was there was a comment about carrying a spare pressure regulator somewhere. I went to turn on the gas and give the frig/fridge one more test before putting it away for a few days. And guess what, no gas pressure. The regulator was completely blocked. I put in the old one and all is fine.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> Just wondering why you call it a frig is that Italian for a Fridge? What does fritz mean am sure my English is not the same as everyone else's these days! For those that love a fight I am genuinely asking this not critcising!
> 
> Greenie.


English
[edit] Etymology

Unknown.

1902, originally meaning "in a bad way" or "in bad condition", malfunctioning of an appliance. Perhaps from German name Fritz, or by onomatopoeia.[1][2]
[edit] Adverb

on the fritz

Out of order, malfunctioning, broken. (Used of electrical or mechanical appliances.)

I'd record it, but my VCR's on the fritz again.

[edit] Usage notes

Also used as "to go on the fritz".
[edit] Synonyms

(UK, Australian) on the blink
(offensive) spaz

[edit] Derived terms

fritz up (obsolete), 1910s

[edit] References

^ World Wide Words: On The Fritz, by Michael Quinion
^ The Mavens' Word of the Day: fritz, on the, Random House


----------

